# 6729 vodafone verarsche ???



## arturz (8 Juli 2010)

hallo 
erstmal stelle ich mich mal vor , bin der artur komme aus der nähe  braunschweig und joa bin 19 jahre alt 

aufjedenfall habe ich ein riesiges probleem  

also ich habe am 30 juni bei saturn mal mir nen vertrag gemacht , habe  500 euro gutschein bekommen und den surfstick von mobilcom debitel ,..  soo..
aufjedenfall in diesen stick muss man ja eine simkarte reinstecken um  damit ins internet zu gehen , habe alles gemacht , hat alles geklappt ,  funktioniert auch alles prima : 
das ist aufjedenfall eine internetflat wie da steht wo ich monatlich  knapp 40 euro zahle ... das wird mir dann auch monatlich vom kontpo  abgebucht  

soo ,.. heute habe ich die simkarte einfach mal in mein handy  reingesteckt und damiot ein bisschen mit dem handy bei der fahrt im inet  gesurft ... aufeinmal habe ich ne sms bekommen von vodafone wo drin  steht dass ich ein abo abgeschlossen ahbe und jede 7 tage 4.99 euro  zahlen muss bzw. werde -#und dann ne seite wo ich nen durchblick habe  nach mienen abos ,  www.vodafone.de/abos
für die seite habe ich auch keine anmeldedaten bekommen oder sonst was ,   ..


kenne mich nich so damit aus deswegen hier mal meine fragen -

1. wie kann ich das abo schnellstens kündigen ?
2. wenn mir was abgebucht werden sollte wie wird das gemnacht`? gleich  auch vom konto , komt rechnung nach hause ?
3.was ist wenn ich das nich zahle bzw nich genug geld drauf habe aufm  konto und es nich abngebucht werden kann? 

das wars eoig auch schon ,..+

bedanke mich schon ma im vorraus für eure hilfe  

++mfg Artuur


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*



arturz schrieb:


> 1. wie kann ich das abo schnellstens kündigen ?
> 2. wenn mir was abgebucht werden sollte wie wird das gemnacht`? gleich  auch vom konto , komt rechnung nach hause ?
> 3.was ist wenn ich das nich zahle bzw nich genug geld drauf habe aufm  konto und es nich abngebucht werden kann?


Debitel wird dir deine Fragen womöglich nur unzureichend beantworten also wirst du dich letztlich an Vodafone wenden müssen. Wenn nicht genug Geld auf deinem Konto ist, dann wird dann abgebucht, wenn du wieder auflädst. Ansonsten schau dir folgendes mal an: http://www.vodafone.de/infofaxe/384.pdf, dort heißt es: 





> Mit Vodafone Mobiles Bezahlen zahlen Sie einfach und sicher kleine Beträge in Web-, Vodafone live!- oder auch TV-Shops und bei Automaten von angeschlossenen Händlern. Alles, was Sie dazu brauchen, ist Ihr Handy mit Vodafone D2-Karte.
> ...
> Keine zusätzliche Benutzerkennung, kein zusätzliches Passwort: Sie identifizieren sich einfach mit Ihrer Vodafone D2-Nummer
> ...
> Hinweis: Bei allen Transaktionen gehen Sie einen direkten Vertrag mit dem Anbieter des bestellten Produkts bzw. Services ein. Vodafone D2 stellt nur das elektronische Zahlungsmittel und ggf. den technischen Zugang zum Anbieter bereit. Wenden Sie sich bei speziellen Wünschen oder Beanstandungen deshalb bitte direkt an den jeweiligen Anbieter. Aktuelle Informationen zu allen Händler, die Vodafone Mobiles Bezahlen einsetzen, finden Sie im Internet unter www.vodafone.de/mobilesbezahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

hallo,

ich bin 21 und komme aus dresden.ich habe vor kurzen eine nachricht bekommen die mich sehr stutzig machte...
ich zitiere diese mal:

Ihr Abo (2,99Euro) bei GMOB_33233 ist eingerichtet.Im Internet auf DSL und Handy-Tarife von Vodafone - Sprachtarife und Internettarife auf einen Blick finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick. Ihr Vodafon-Team

Erst mal ist es total frech das die mir so ne Nachricht schreiben da ich ne Kundin von Mobilcom bin.
Und ich keine Abos gemacht habe.Wenn ich mich an die Kundenzentrale von Mobilcom wende kommt nur das meine Daten noch nicht da sind da es vor kurzen erst den wechsel gab zu Mobilcom.Ja und Vodafon kann mir auch nicht helfen da ich ja keine Kundin bin.Dann frag ich mich warum ich 15Euro Karten von Vodafon aufladen kann.
Im Internet habe ich dann ne Seite gefunden das es volle abzocke ist.Aber was kann ich jetzt genau weiter tun den an meine Anbieter kann ich mich ja nicht wenden.Und Geld ist auch schon weg.

Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

hi,bin der uli,hat mich jetzt auch erwischt die [ edit]  mit 6729,hat schon jemand antwort bekommen???


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

Hello!
Also das ist alles seeeehr merkwürdig. Ich habe zwei kleine Schwestern 13 und 12. Schwester12 hatte letztens ihre Karte aufgeladen und kurze Zeit später kam die sms, ihr abo bei cheapsim.de sei eingerichtet und 2,99 werden abgebucht. da war ich dann auf der seite von cheapsim, weil die von vodafone nicht ging (aboübersicht).dort habe ich das abo gekündigt. nebenbei bemerkt: der nickname silver2love. so kreativ ist keine 12jährige...kurze zeit später bekam sie wieder diese sms, diesmal von GMOB_33233.ich sah wieder unter vodafone/abos nach und siehe da, die seite ging. es war ziemlich kompliziert sich da rein zu finden, zumal die abos unter mobiles bezahlen stehen. hab das gefunden und 5!!!sms-abos zu 2,99 gefunden, u.a. auch das von cheapsim.de was immer noch aktiv war->eine woche nach der kündigung!vodafon bietet einen link an, wo alle anbieter aufgeführt sind. man klickt den entsprechenden buchstaben für den jeweiligen anbieter an, dann werden die telefonnummern gezeigt und die möglichkeit geboten die kündigung-> abbestellung im i-net vorzunehmen. das tat ich dann auch: 1x für cheapsim, 1x für bobmobile und 3x !!!für GMOB-33233. ich bekam eine bestätigung dass alles gekündigt bzw inaktiv ist. davon habe ich screenshots gemacht. war also alles in butter.
jetzt zwei wochen später, bekam schwester13 auch so eine nette sms von GMOB_33233.ich also wieder auf die vodafone-seite, habe einen account für ihre nummer eingerichtet, die abos aufgerufen und da steht dann das abo. gestern hatte sie erst 10euro draufgeladen, heute sind noch 2cent drauf.ich dachte so, okay, weißt ja wie das zu kündigen ist, kein problem. denkste! vodafone bietet zwar den weiterführenden link an, wo man die buchstaben für die anbieter auswählen kann, aber das war es auch. man kann sich die anbieter nicht mehr anzeigen lassen und somit auch nicht kündigen. also hab ich direkt vodafone angerufen, wurde 3x weitergeleitet und bekam dann die auskunft, dass die von vodafone das nicht rausnehmen können, geld gibt es auch nicht wieder, obwohl der "vertrag" von einer minderjährigen abgeschlossen wurde. die nette dame gab uns dann die telefonnummer von GMOB_33233-> 018050500400. da das konto meiner schwester leer ist, habe ich für sie angerufen. da bekam ich die ansage, dass für meine nummer keine abos eingerichtet wurden.es muss also von der nummer angerufen werden, die von dem abo betroffen ist. ABER das konto meiner schwester ist leer, also können wir dort nicht anrufen...mein nächster weg ist heute noch zum handymann!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

Ich habe das Prob mit GMOB-33233 seit heute auch. Für die Vodafone Seite fehlt mir bei der Anmeldung das Teilnehmer Kennwort da ich die Rechnung meiner Prepait Sim nicht mehr habe!
Was kann ich tun um dieses Sch... Abo zu kündigen?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

haii . äm 
ich habe in der schule gelernt wen man abbos hat 
muss man erst eine sms hinsicken mit stopp 
wenn das nicht funkionirt dan musst du auf die
seite von den abbo träger gehen und eine kündigung schreiben 
ich hoffe das ich dir geholfen ahbe 
bei mir hat das alles geklapt hoffe bei dir auch

mfg meiki


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

Tja, habe das selbe Problem, aber leider hilft bei mir weder STOP noch das, was im anderen Forum berichtet worden ist, noch die Internetseite, denn die sagen mir alle, ich hötte keine Aktiven Dienste! So ein Pech aber auch. Wenn ichs geschafft habe berichte ich wieder.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

Strafe gegen Bobmobile in UK:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...bile-and-guerilla-mobile-gmbh.html#post321078

und warum klappt das nicht in Deutschland?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

Hallo habe die [ edit]  sms heut auch bekommen von GMOB 33233......Warum machen die so ein [ edit] ......Ich würde das jetzt irgendwie kündigen, könnte mir einer mal sagen wie ich es machen kann????


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich würde das jetzt irgendwie kündigen, könnte mir einer mal sagen wie ich es machen kann????


Frage die Berliner das doch: Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

Yepp Yepp Handy Abo kündigen

Wie Sie ein Yepp Yepp Handy Abo kündigen wird auf der folgenden Seite beschrieben. Oft ist es nicht einfach auf der Yepp Yepp Webseite die Anweisung zum kündigen des Handy Abos zu finden. Gehen Sie Schritt für Schritt vor um das Yepp Yepp  Handy Abo erfolgreich zu beenden.

————————————————–

Statusabfrage:
Sie müssen erst herausfinden welches Yepp Yepp Abo Sie abonniert haben.
Dazu senden Sie bitte STATUS an 33233

————————————————–

Kurzwahlnummern:
33233

————————————————–

Kündigung per SMS:
Sende Sie STOP ABONAME an die jeweilige Kurzwahlnummer. (33233)

In der Regel erhalten sie sofort eine Antwort, dass das BobMobile Handy Abo gekündigt wurde.
Sie werden aufgefordert auf diese SMS zu antworten, machen Sie das NICHT, sonst laufen Sie Gefahr ein weiteres Handy Abo abzuschließen.

————————————————–

Kündigung per Online Formular:

Yepp-Yepp Abo Verwaltung!

Hier können Sie Ihre Abonnements bequem online verwalten.
Besuchen sie dazu bitte diese Webseite:
Abo Verwaltung


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

Ihr könnt per SMS Kündigen einfach "stop goldspy" an 33233 und dann abwarten.

Auch nachzu lesen [noparse]www.mobilespy.de[/noparse]

cu Mario


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

folgende Verfahrensweise zum kündigen:

Ich habe vom Festnetz angerufen wie folgt:

 01805/0500400 anrufen 

von angebotener Tastenauswahl dieTaste 3 für Sonstiges am Telefon drücken!

Es meldet sich eine freundliche Stimme mit - Was kann ich für sie tun?

Antwort: Ich möchte ein Abo kündigen!

Frage: Welche Handy-Nummer?

Dann die Nummer des Handys durchgeben!

Erledigt!

Ich habe weiter kein Wort gesagt nur dieses kurze Telefonat!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ihr könnt per SMS Kündigen einfach "stop goldspy" an 33233 und dann abwarten.
> 
> Auch nachzu lesen [noparse]www.mobilespy.de[/noparse]
> 
> cu Mario



mario hat recht es gibt aber auch noch die möglichkeit es online zu kündigen auf der oben angebenen seite einfach passwort anfordern unter dem bereich kündigen ist eigentlich selbst erklärend
mfg:mario (api)


----------



## daggy (8 Oktober 2010)

*Gmob_33233*

hahahaha ich kriege die Kreise.
Ich würde diese h...söhne so gerne bis zu meiner totalen erschöpfung in die freße schlagen. 
Beim Handy meiner Schwester war es genauso. Zunäst bekamm meine Schwester eine sms mit : Ihr Abo (4,9euro) bei Burda ist eingerichtet
dort schickte ich dan STOP ALLE hin und es wurde bei SMSMANIE gekündigt so stand es jedenfalls in der Sms.
jetzt der hammer 10min später ihr Abo (2,99euro) bei GMOB_33233 ist eingerichtet.

Das witzige kommt jetzt hahaha: ich rufe an und drücke die "1" um zu hören welche Abos über die Nummer laufen. Ich drücke die 1-----sie haben folgende Abos-----vielen dank für ihren anruf-----dud dud ud KEINE ANTWORT sone schweine Betrüger

Wir haben keine Verträge keine Abos beantragt


----------



## piri (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

hallo. ich habe ne Iq test gemacht in internet dann sagte ich soll mein handy nr eingeben und dann kommt ergebnis wie schlau ich bin. dann kommt sms u steht ich habe ne abo. das ist betrug !!!!!!!!!!!!! hat  4. 99 abgebucht  von mein guthaben. will mein geld zurück!


----------



## piri (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

hallo ich habe ne Iq test gemacht  dann kann sms das ich abo 4.99 eingerichtet bei MMC. weiss gar nicht was das MMC ist . ich habe kein abo bestellt. betrug will kündigen!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

[noparse]wo hast du denn diesen iq test gemacht? war das ein online-test oder wie lief das ab? auf welcher seite warst du denn? wenn das abzocke ist, würde die info ja den ein oder anderen davor schützen, auch mitzumachen. mmc ist die my mobile company. die haben auch abos über www.jojo.fm . ich hatte bei denen auch mal ein abo (allerdings wusste ich das auch vorher - stand ja auch dabei und man musste das per sms bestätigen), aber das konnte ich sofort löschen, als ich das nicht mehr wollte. auf der webseite von denen stehen die kontakte drin. hab ganz einfach angerufen (in den agb steht die rufnummer 01805-218523, email-adresse [email protected] , etc.) und die haben das einfach raus genommen. [/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

hallo ich habe auch so eine sms bekomm.
(ihr abo (2.99eur)bei GMOB_33233 ist eingerichtet. im internet...bla bla
und im laden konnten die mir auch nich helfen. dann hab ich bei google das gesucht und bin hier ins forum gekomm und hab das alles ausprobiert was da steht aber nichts hilft. -.- ich weiß nich was ich noch machen soll..hat jemand noch eine andere idee? danke<3 :/


----------



## Hippo (25 November 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ..hat jemand noch eine andere idee? danke<3 :/



Nicht zu Deinem speziellen Problem - aber es sind schon wieder soviel unregistrierte Poster im Thread daß man gar nicht weiß wem eine Antwort gilt.
Bitte registriert euch, das erhöht die Übersichtlichkeit der Kommunikation exorbitant


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> GMOB_33233 ist eingerichtet


Wende dich mit deiner Handynummer an den Anbieter:


> Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH
> Pfuelstrasse 5
> 10997 Berlin
> 
> ...


 oder mache das über das Portal von Net Mobile wieder weg: https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wende dich mit deiner Handynummer an den Anbieter:
> oder mache das über das Portal von Net Mobile wieder weg: https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/



WAAA  danke *-* hat funktioniert <3<3<3


----------



## Heiko (26 November 2010)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

Na also...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

wie kann das sein. ich habe nichts gemacht und mir wurde geld abgezogen auf mein handy. ja hallo. gehts noch


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

ACHTUNG!!

um den scheiß wieder loszuwerden:

browser auf und auf
goPAY Abo Verwaltung

dort dann handynummer angeben und sich die TAN zusenden lassen; mit handynummer UND TAN einloggen, das entsprechende abo mit einem haken versehen und rechts dahinter die mülltonne anklicken - in die tonne gehört der ganze vermaledeite dreck auch!!

hoffe, ich konnt euch damit weiterhelfen.
da ich i.d.r. nicht bei euch im forum bin, wollt ich keine forenleiche erzeugen und schreibe unregistriert. wer noch fragen hat --> [email protected]

schöne grüße!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe das Prob mit GMOB-33233 seit heute auch. Für die Vodafone Seite fehlt mir bei der Anmeldung das Teilnehmer Kennwort da ich die Rechnung meiner Prepait Sim nicht mehr habe!
> Was kann ich tun um dieses Sch... Abo zu kündigen?



vodafone anrufen unter 1212 und sie kündigen es sofort. das vodofone sowas abzieht hätte ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## ll00l (28 März 2011)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*

Hallo zusammen, 

ist jemanden bekannt, welcher Anbieter sich unter "MMC" versteckt?
Mir wurden auch 4,99 € abgebucht und ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Möglichkeit einer Kündigung entdeckt.

Probiert habe ich den Link von Gopay und die Servicerufnummer von bobmobile.

Über eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2011)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*



ll00l schrieb:


> ist jemanden bekannt, welcher Anbieter sich unter "MMC" versteckt?


Frage mal Vodafon, denn für MMC gib es viele Treffer bei Google aber keinen, der passen könnte.


----------



## cicojaka (28 März 2011)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*



ll00l schrieb:


> ist jemanden bekannt, welcher Anbieter sich unter "MMC" versteckt?





Unregistriert schrieb:


> mmc ist die my mobile company. die haben auch abos über JoJo.FM - Dein Portal fürs Handy .



my mobile company GmbH
Baruther Str. 20/21
15806 Zossen

GF: j.h., s.h.
http://jojo.fm/de/agb/impressum.png

Die Firma kam ursprünglich aus Essen, hier wird die Angabe Essen parallel zu der im Osten präsentiert:
http://62.75.178.57/info/agb.php

interessant die Mailangabe dort:
E-Mail: hotline(at)minick.net

s.a.
http://mobiledownload24.de/landingpages/de/error/error.php


----


nur für Wühlmäuse und Doku-Fetischisten:
http://www.horizont.net/kreation/online/pages/protected/show.php?id=353309

und krass: landingpages...
[noparse]http://mobiledownload24.de/landingpages/de/iqcheck/send.php?prID=iqcheck&af=ad1&mt=W_009&s=6&sid=p2nbe71i2ndvnh6ec32m7gnnm0&site_model=multiple&back=p_true[/noparse]

Es gab auch "Suchst Du ein erotisches Abenteuer" und einen "Lovechecker" (Adcell-Partnerprogramme)

Diese "innovativen Geschäftsleute" haben auf ihren Seiten auch einen "Arschlochalarm". Piepst evtl. laut, wenn man durch Zossen läuft.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2011)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo ich habe auch so eine sms bekomm.
> (ihr abo (2.99eur)bei GMOB_33233 ist eingerichtet. im internet...bla bla
> und im laden konnten die mir auch nich helfen. dann hab ich bei google das gesucht und bin hier ins forum gekomm und hab das alles ausprobiert was da steht aber nichts hilft. -.- ich weiß nich was ich noch machen soll..hat jemand noch eine andere idee? danke<3 :/



ich war bei der polizei und habe anzeige erstatten, danch kam eine neue handykarte mit insgesammt 25e startguthaben von vodafone zugeschickt . Kann ich jedem raten ,also anzeige zu erstatten.


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2011)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich war bei der polizei und habe anzeige erstatten, danch kam eine neue handykarte mit insgesammt 25e startguthaben von vodafone zugeschickt . Kann ich jedem raten ,also anzeige zu erstatten.


Willst du uns damit etwa sagen, dass die Polizei jetzt Geschädigte auch schon mit Handykarten versorgt? :gruebel:


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*



cicojaka schrieb:


> my mobile company GmbH
> Baruther Str. 20/21
> 15806 Zossen
> 
> ...



Hat schon jemand probiert ob die Kündigung so wie es in den AGB's steht auch
funktioniert?

*6. Kündigung des Nutzungsvertrages
a) Die Kündigung des Nutzungsvertrages ist durch beide Vertragspartner jederzeit ohne Angabe von Gründen möglich und bedarf der Textform. Es ist hinreichend eine SMS mit dem Keyword stop jojodeluxe an 3434 zu versenden oder uns eine E-Mail an [email protected] zu senden.*

gruß
mosquito


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*



mosquito schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand probiert ob die Kündigung so wie es in den AGB's steht auch funktioniert?


Warum sollte es nicht? Probleme tauchten an anderer Stelle hier auch schon auf:



Reducal schrieb:


> Das Angebot ist reich gefächert: MINICK*>*SERVICES
> 
> Außerdem, schau doch hier mal rein: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...fo-hotlines-diverser-anbieter.html#post308485
> 
> ...





			
				Minick schrieb:
			
		

> MINICK hat ein professionelles Customer Care Team in Hamburg, Deutschland. Falls Sie also Fragen zu unseren Diensten haben, kontaktieren Sie uns bitte auf folgender Nummer oder Emailadresse:
> 
> Phone: +49 (0)40 / 808099-997
> 
> E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## didiela10 (30 August 2011)

Hallo, an alle die ein GMOB ABO haben!

auch meine Tochter hat heute so eine ABO Bestätigung bekommen und gleich 4,99€ gezahlt. Sie hat Ihr Handy heute aufgeladen und dann haben Sie gleich zugeschlagen.

Wir haben auf der Seite www.bobpay.de unter Angabe der entspr. Handynummer eine TAN angefordert, die bekommt man dann als SMS auf´s Handy. Damit auf der Seite www.bobpay.de einloggen und die ABO´s zur Handynummer werden angezeigt. Das entspr. ABO in den Mülleimer verschieben um es zu deaktivieren. Die Deaktivierung wird einem dort auch sofort angezeigt. Wir haben alles zum Beweis ausgedruckt. Anschließend bekommt man die Deaktivierung noch auf dem Handy bestätigt. Wir hoffen das war´s dann auch, Geld bekommt man sicher nicht wieder.

Wir wünschen allen "Viel Erfolg"

didiela10

PS: Den Tipp haben wir auf der Seite www.gutefrage.net gefunden!


----------



## thihi (25 September 2011)

piri schrieb:


> *AW: 6729 vodafon verarsche ???*
> 
> hallo ich habe ne Iq test gemacht dann kann sms das ich abo 4.99 eingerichtet bei MMC. weiss gar nicht was das MMC ist . ich habe kein abo bestellt. betrug will kündigen!





 du musst bei deinem anbieter anrufen und das dann kündigen !!


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2011)

thihi schrieb:


> du musst bei deinem anbieter anrufen und das dann kündigen !!


So einfach ist das nicht, da der "Anbieter" (du meinst wahrscheinlich den Provider) auf den Drittanbieter verweist! Was man aber machen kann, ist das Einrichten einer Drittanbietersperre für zukünftige Buchungen.


----------



## mel x3 (9 Oktober 2011)

Ich zitiere:



> "ACHTUNG!!
> 
> um den scheiß wieder loszuwerden:
> 
> ...


 
Liebsten Dank an denjenigen oder diejenige der bzw. die das geschrieben hat (;
Ich hatte das selbe Problem das hier eig. jeder anspricht mit den Abos von GMOB_33233 -.-'
Ich hab dann alles so gemacht wie du das gesagt hattest und nach ein paar Sekunden bekam ich dann eine SMS das die Abos gestoppt sind ^^
Ich wusste nicht mal das ich drei Abos abgeschlossen hatte ... eins wusste ich ganz genau aber die andren zwei ... nja sind halt alles irgendwelche Spakken die nichts zu tun haben außer Leute abzuzocken^^ (;
Nochmals allerliebsten Dank ;* <3

[modedit by Hippo: Quote-Tags gesetzt]


----------



## Schaefchen (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
an alle die eine SMS von GMOB_33233 bezügl. Abo bekommen haben...
Schick eine SMS an 33233 mit "stop alle". Ihr bekommt danach eine SMS zurück, dass Ihr mit ja antworten sollt... auf jeden Fall nicht antworten!!! Kuze Zeit später bekommt man noch eine SMS, dass das Abo gekündigt ist.
Mein Sohn hatte hatte die SMS mit dem Abo auf seinem Handy. Wir haben das gestern abend wie oben beschrieben gemacht und hat gefunkt..!!
Uschi


----------



## campingmaus (29 Oktober 2011)

hallo erstmal stelle ich mich vor:ich heisse bea komme aus freiburg bin 47 j. und verheiratet.bin seit letzter woche auch opfer von nowhere geworden, da haben die mir 1.49€abgebucht und gestern habe ich mein handy aufgeladen und heutemorgen die sms wir haben von ihrem handy 2.50€ abgebucht. ich war letzte woche bei der polizei, nur konnten die mir nicht helfen. heute hab ich strafanzeige wegen betrug bei der staatsanwaltschaft münchen erstattet.hat schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht damit? es muß doch möglich sein diese schweinerei zu stoppen oder? grüße aus freiburg


----------



## Reducal (29 Oktober 2011)

Wohl kaum! Bei Nowhere.de muss man mit der Handynummer den Dienst bestätigen, wenn man übers Internet den Dienst nutzt. Wer hat denn zur fraglichen Zeit dein Handy gehabt?


----------



## fidel (31 Oktober 2011)

Wendet Euch an die jeweiligen Verbraucherschutz-Zentralen in Euren Staedten, die sammeln derzeit all diese Abo-Fallen! Inzwischen ist mehrfach bewiesen, dass keine Abonnements eingegangen wurden von Einzelnen, es handelt sich dabei um eine Zusammenarbeit von mobilcom debitel, vodafone und Abo-Anbietern in einem gewieften Geschaeftsmodell! Da koennt Ihr nur was erreichen, wenn Ihr Euch zusammentut mit allen Geschaedigten, die werden von den Verbraucherschutz-Zentralen gesammelt! Wenn es Eure minderjaehrigen Kinder sind: Es gibt ein Berliner Gerichtsurteil dazu, dass Ihr nicht zahlen muesst! Diese ganzen Vorschlaege von der Kuendigung des Abos helfen Euch nicht wirklich weiter! Das naechste Abo lauert naemlich schon!


----------



## Heiko (31 Oktober 2011)

Gerichtsurteile "normaler" Gerichte sind grundsätzlich Einzelfallentscheidungen, die keinerlei Bindung für andere, ähnlich gelagerte Verfahren entfalten.


----------



## jupp11 (31 Oktober 2011)

Worauf angespielt wird,  sind sogenannte Präzedenzfälle, die eine  Spezialität 
des anglo-amerikanischen Rechtskreises sind , die es in dieser Form nur als Grundsatzurteile 
 auf der Ebene von Oberlandesgerichten und  Bundesgerichten gibt 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Präzedenzfall


> Ein Präzedenzfall (oder auch Musterfall) beschreibt einen juristischen Fall, dessen Entscheidung sich zum Maßstab anderer Fälle entwickelt hat.
> 
> Die größte Rolle spielen Präzedenzfälle im anglo-amerikanischen Rechtskreis (engl. precedent). Das dortige Rechtssystem basiert unter anderem auf der Auswertung vergleichbarer Gerichtsentscheidungen. Die gerichtliche Entscheidung wird selbst Teil des Rechtssystems und ist Grundlage für weitere Urteile. *Binding precedents binden vor allem rangniedrigere Gerichte.*
> 
> Der kontinentaleuropäische Rechtskreis folgt dagegen der Idee des Positivismus. Entscheidungen orientieren sich an Gesetzen und nicht an den Entscheidungen anderer Gerichte. Von einem Präzedenzfall kann man allenfalls dann sprechen, wenn ein Obergericht in einem Urteil Grundsätzliches zur Auslegung dieses Gesetzes festlegt. Entscheidend ist aber, dass auch künftig das Gesetz angewandt wird und die Präzedenz hierzu nur eine Auslegungshilfe bietet.* Andere Gerichte werden durch Präzedenzfälle selbst nicht gebunden. Deshalb spricht man in Deutschland in der Regel nicht von Präzedenzfällen, sondern von Grundsatzentscheidungen.*


----------



## Teleton (1 November 2011)

Du meinst vermutlich dieses Urteil: AG Berlin -Mitte Az 12 C 52/08



> Diese ganzen Vorschlaege von der Kuendigung des Abos helfen Euch nicht wirklich weiter!


Doch, der Spuk wird zumindest ür die Zukunft beendet. Ohne Kündigung werden immer weitere Beträge durch den Provider geltend gemacht.



> Wendet Euch an die jeweiligen Verbraucherschutz-Zentralen in Euren Staedten, die sammeln derzeit all diese Abo-Fallen!


Gibt es dazu eine Quelle. Insbesondere zu dem "derzeit"?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 November 2011)

fidel schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist mehrfach bewiesen, dass keine Abonnements eingegangen wurden von Einzelnen...


Nicht das die erfahrenen Partisanen hier das womöglich besser wüssten! Dennoch meine Frage, wo steht das? Wer hat was bewiesen?


----------



## artep (26 November 2011)

Hallo

Auch ich habe gestern eine sms bekommen mit der nachricht Ihr ABO ( 8,49 Euro )bei MobileCrazyPark ist eingerichtet. 
Im Internet auf www.vodafone.de/abos finden sie ihre Abos auf einen Blick.

Heute bin ich zum Vodafone-Laden gegangen, die mir sagten, das es Abzockerfirmen gibt, man aber diese Abzocke durch D2- CallYa-Team unter der Nummer 017222911 sperren lassen kann.

Habe heute da angerufen und mein Handy für Abzockerfirmen sperren lassen.
Leider sind die 8,49 Euro einmalig weg,   aber mir passiert nichts mehr.

Seid ihr keine Vodafone-Kunden versucht es unter der Nummer 08001721212

Wünsche euch allen viel Glück.

petra


----------



## bulli2009 (5 Dezember 2011)

habe heut nacht so ne sms mit hinweis auf abo und 4,99 euro für 5 tage bekommen. musste erstmal googeln da mir die seite mobilespy nix sagte. hab da gesehen das viele leute so abgezockt wurden.vodafone hat für mich geschaut und gesagt abo von gmob ist eingerichtet. die firma gmob jedoch, hat an der hotline behauptet das dies nicht wahr sei und kein abo bestehe, vodafone würde nicht die wahrheit sagen. auf den hinweis vieler beschwerden und abzockopfer im netz, sagte die dame zu mir die würden ebenfalls die unwahrheit sprechen. ich habe denen mit anzeige gedroht, falls man geld über meine rechnung einzieht. eine kündigung war bloß per kontaktformular möglich, da ja kein abo vorhanden war laut denen. 
hab dann gleichn och ne abo sperre einrichten lassen.
jetzt heißt es auf die rechnung am ende des monats warten.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Dezember 2011)

_[teilgelöscht]_

Und immer wieder die Frage: _"...wie wurde die Buchung ausgelöst?"_. @bulli2009, nutzt du das mobile Internet mit einem Smartphone oder über einen WLAN-Stick?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Dezember 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Und immer wieder die Frage: _"...wie wurde die Buchung ausgelöst?"_.


Gerade gefunden:


> *Mit Eingabe des zugesandten SMS-Codes wird die Abobestellung (CMGames: 2,99 EUR /5 Tage) bestätigt. Es gelten die gültigen Downloadkosten (WAP, GPRS) deines Mobilfunkanbieters. Eine Kündigung ist jederzeit möglich. Telefonisch unter 0180 5 014 890 (14 Cent/Min. aus dem Festnetz der Dt. Telekom, max. 42 Cent/min Mobilfunk) oder unter www.clipmotion.de. Minderjährige benötigen die Einwilligung eines Erziehungsberechtigten. Es gelten unsere AGB.*


Siehe Preisangabe unter der Atlasabbildung bei Bild 03:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Dezember 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...._[gelöscht]_


Wie das Beispiel in meinem Posting zuvor zeigt, ist MOBILESPY nicht gleich MobileSpy. Man muss anscheinend erst den richtigen Anbieter rausfinden!

GMOB macht mobilespy.de, mobilespy-de.com kommt von Clipmotion/Zed Germany GmbH. @bulli2009, du hattes womöglich den falschen Anbietersupport am Rohr!


----------



## Valezza (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo
ich habe einfach bei Vodafone angerufen, erklärt das ich diesen Müll nicht abonniert habe
Vodafone hat das Abo sofort rausgenommen und auf meinen Wunsch hin eine Sperre
für diesen Müll errichtet.
Schöne Grüße und frohes Fest


----------



## freshmilk (2 Januar 2012)

Ich wollte den kostenlosen Klingelton für mein Handy haben, dachte aber, dass die Registrierung auf der Internetseite bei Waala Vodavone Service nicht geklappt hat, da ich keinen Klingelton aufladen konnte. Aber 2,99 EUR sind für irgendwelche komische Transaktion durch Waala Vodafone von meinem Handy-Guthaben schon zum 2. Mal abgebucht. Für was zahle ich das Geld, verstehe ich nicht, da ich den gewünschten Klingelton nicht erhalten habe.

ich habe im Internet gesurft und nach einer Lösung auf der Seite http://www.waala.de/help/faq/#6 gefunden:
*Wie kann ich ein Abo kündigen?*
Um den Waala Dienst zu deaktivieren, einfach* eine SMS mit STOP WAALA an die Nummer 86030* schicken.

Ich habe das getan und sofort eine E-Mail mit Bestätigung der Kündigung für Abonement erhalten.

Probiert einfach mal mit SMS, was ich getan habe, höffentlich hilft 's euch auch. Das abgebuchte
Geld bekommt man natürlich nicht zurück, aber zumindestens kann man die zukünftige Abbuchung des Guthabens stoppen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## claudine65 (3 Januar 2012)

Hallo alle Betroffenen!
Mein Sohn ist ebenfalls Opfer von 6729 u./o. GMOB 33233. Er hat ein Prepaid-Handy, welches ich gestern aufgeladen hatte. In der Nacht wurden ihm bis auf wenige Cents sein gesamtes Guthaben abgebucht. Habe diese Seite gefunden und Eure gesamten Beiträge gelesen. Danke für Eure Informationen auch bzgl. der  telefonischen Kündigung. Es gab ein unangenehmes Gespräch mit der Mitarbeiterin als ich eine schriftliche Bestätigung der Kündigung des angeblichen Abos auf dem Postweg verlangte. Ich habe die Adresse schließlich erhalten:

YEP YEP
Kundenservice
Eingang VI
Pfuelstr. 5
10997 Berlin

Angeblich hätte mein Sohn am 29.12.2011 ein Abo abgeschlossen. Und ich hätte ihn aufklären müssen undsoweiterundsofort. Ich verwies die Dame auf diese Seite und auf Urteiel in UK. Und den Bekanntheitsgrad ihres Arbeitgebers, und dass wir nicht die einzigen Geschädigten seien.
Wir sind Kunden von Vodafone, ich habe mir unter vodafone-InfoDok das Formular 284 ausgedruckt. Das ist ein Auftrag zum Sperren oder Freischalten von mobilen Bezahlungen. Interessanterweise ist hier zu erwähnen, dass Vodafone diesen Auftrag nur per Post oder Fax oder von Eurem AVD entgegennimmt.
Achja, und meine Kündigung wurde von meinem Festnetz entgegen genommen.
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, 
liebe Grüße von uns an Euch


----------



## venge (16 Januar 2012)

Hallo, ihr müßt euch nicht aufregen das bringt nichts sondern Informieren.
Habe auch eine solche sms bekommen aber 1: meine Nummer gebe ich Grundsätzlich nicht raus
                                                          2: ich schließe nie irgendwelche Abos ab.
Kann sich hierbei also nur um einen Datenschutzverstoß des Providers handeln und das ist Strafbar ohne Einwilligung.
Das nächste ist laut (HGB)HandelsGesetzBuch und dem Richterrecht müßen Privatleute nicht für Ware oder Dienste haften die sie nicht Bestellt haben. Betreiber solcher Seiten etc. sind verpflichtet dieses so zu Kenzeichnen das es für jeden Nutzer ersichtlich ist.
Zu den kleinen Schwestern, Vertäge mit Minderjährigen unter 7 Jahre sind Nichtig, von 7 bis 18 schwebend Unwirksam. Das heißt sie benötigen die zustimmung der Eltern sonst sind sie Nichtig.
Sollten eure Anbieter euch nicht helfen wollen gibt es die möglichkeit zu wechseln, einen Anwalt zu befragen (meißt für Kinder und Jugendliche kostenlos) und die meldung sowohl bei der Polizei, der Handelskammer und dem Verbraucherschutz. Wenn ausreichend Meldungen eingehen dann können die Behörden auch was unternehmen.


----------



## Heiko (16 Januar 2012)

Wenn Du schon für Information wirbst, dann informiere Dich bitte selber richtig. 
1. Das HGB gilt für Verbraucher nicht.
2. Was ist "Richterrecht"?


----------



## xxx (19 Januar 2012)

Hey 
hab auch ein ähnliches problem 
nutze ein htc desire s und hab nen passenden vertrag von D1 dazu,
letztens hab ich beim kostencheck entdeckt, dass dort steht Sonderdienste anderer Anbieter: 5,98€ dieser wert steigt jeden Sonntag um 2,99€.. hab da natürlich sofort T-mobile angerufen: sie können mir keine auskunft geben, wer das ist, erst nach erstellung der rechnung im Februar... gestern ist eine rechnung von einer mysteriösen fa gekommen mit einer Rechnung über 40€. googelt man diese, gibt es keine suchergebnisse. (kostenlose) apps über den android market hab ich immer nur übers w-lan daheim heruntergeladen und so wüsst ich auch nicht, woher dieses "abo" kommen kann... ist hier eine anfechtung überhaupt sinnvoll? und wie finde ich heraus, wo ich mich melden muss? vielen dank im vorraus!


----------



## BenTigger (19 Januar 2012)

Was nützt dir das herunterladen der App über LAN von zu Hause, wenn die App selbst dann Werbebanner über dein Handynetz anzeigt und du dieses dann durch drauftatschen auslöst? Dann hast du das Abo über dein Handy ausgelöst und wird dir dann über die Handyrechnung abkassiert.
Fast jedes kostenlose App finanziert sich durch Werbeeinblendungen wenn du es auf dem Handy nutzt und du via Handy Internetzugang hast.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 Januar 2012)

xxx schrieb:


> mysteriösen fa ....googelt man diese, gibt es keine suchergebnisse.


Dann lass uns doch mal ran! Welche Firma ist das?


----------



## Venge (17 Februar 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon für Information wirbst, dann informiere Dich bitte selber richtig.
> 1. Das HGB gilt für Verbraucher nicht.
> 2. Was ist "Richterrecht"?



das HGB gilt für jeden der geschäfte abschließt ob nun privat oder beruflich das zum ersten
zweitens richterrecht beschreibt eine entscheidung durch ein gericht welches als referenz genutzt werden kann

so ich habe nach dem ich eine solche sms bekommen hatte eine mail an die verbraucherzentrale geschickt bekam auch antwort man würde sich der sache annehmen habe die sms nicht beantwortet sondern gelöscht mir wurde auch kein geld abgebucht damit ist die sache dann erstmal erledigt habe mich jedoch nochmals umgehört diese sms sind kommen wohl von irgendwelchen dubiosen spieleanbietern das heißt jeder der eure nummer hat kann dort etwas bestellen womit wir dann wieder beim HGB sind ihr müßt nichts bezahlen was ihr nicht bestellt habt


----------



## Hippo (17 Februar 2012)

Schon mal was von Rechtschreibregeln gehört?
Macht das Lesen der Beiträge erheblich einfacher.
Und mehrfaches Nichtwissen macht Deine Aussage nicht richtiger.
Das was Du ansprichst ist Verbraucherrecht.


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Februar 2012)

Venge schrieb:


> das HGB gilt für jeden der geschäfte abschließt ob nun privat oder beruflich das zum ersten


 
Falsch!
Das im HGB definierte Handelsrecht ist das „Sonderprivatrecht" der Kaufleute als ein Teil des Privatrechts und regelt den Handelsverkehr der Kaufleute untereinander.


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2012)

Venge schrieb:


> ...das heißt jeder der eure nummer hat kann dort etwas bestellen ....


Das ist zwar im Prinzip richtig, aber normaler Weise kann das Handypayment nicht ausgelöst werden, da es entweder an der Rückmeldung eines per SMS übermittelten PIN mangelt oder sich die Handynummer bei Smartphones nicht im MISDN Abo bildend zur Zahlungsvariante auflöst. Das heißt, eigentlich sollte nur der das Abo auslösen können, der auch gerade das Handy nutzt (egal ob Smartphone oder einfache Gurke).


----------



## Peter W. (21 Februar 2012)

Ich habe cirka 7,5 Jahre für Vodafone gearbeitet. Und eins kann ich euch sagen: Vodafone und die anderen Anbieter verdienen KRÄFTIG mit an diesen (meist unfreiwillig) abgeschlossenen Abos. Bei Vodafone sind es sogar über 30% an Gewinnbeteiligung pro Abonnement. Ich kann jedem Vertragsinhaber bei Vodafone nur raten bei der 1212 kostenlos anzurufen und den Dienst “Mobiles Bezahlen” sperren zu lassen, am besten BEVOR man sich so ein Abo einfängt. Diese Sperre stoppt per sofort die Abbuchungsmöglichkeit für diese Drittanbieter bzw. Abos für aktuelle als auch für zukünftige Abos. Hat man erstmal eine Rechnung die man reklamiert aufgrund der Abos, ist es sehr sehr schwierig sein Geld zurückzubekommen. Ob das Legal ist oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen – ich bin kein Jurist. Tatsache ist aber, dass die Beträge (die jeden Tag) auf der 1212 reklamiert werden, nicht hoch genug sind als das es sich lohnen würde dafür rechtl. Schritte zu gehen. Und genau an dieser Stelle geht die Abzockkooperation von Vodafone und den entspr. Aboanbietern auf.


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Februar 2012)

Peter W. schrieb:


> Ich kann jedem Vertragsinhaber bei Vodafone nur raten bei der 1212 kostenlos anzurufen und den Dienst “Mobiles Bezahlen” sperren zu lassen


 
Oder online auf "Mein Vodafone" diese Funktion deaktivieren.


----------



## Piepser (19 April 2012)

hallo..
6729:Es wurden Ihnen 6.99EUR für Ihren kauf bei MMC belastet.

die sms bekomm ick immer wenn ick meine callya karte auflade,das sind immer 6.99 die glei weg
sind das is ne riesen frechheit.
werd die karte zerschneidenn und mir ne neue holen anders is das problem denke ich nicht zu beheben.


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2012)

Piepser schrieb:


> ....werd die karte zerschneidenn und mir ne neue holen anders is das problem denke ich nicht zu beheben.


Die Buchung basiert auf der Mobilfunknummer - Rufnummernmitnahme macht somit keinen Sinn.


----------



## Phönixlamm (15 Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich hatte seit ungefähr einen Halben Jahr abzüge von meinem Smartphone bekommen wo ich mich Fragte, woher diese Stammen.

Ich hatte einen Internet- Flat für 9.99 Euro im Monat gebucht. Als ich 15 Euro aufgeladen hatte, wurden mir die 9.99 Euro auch abgebucht. Aber nach kürzester Zeit, waren bei der Guthabenabfrage 2.50 Euro oder manchmal mehr abgebucht worden. Wusste aber nicht wofür. Ich hatte das Billiger Telefonieren Flat gekündigt aber trotzdem verschwand Geld von meinem Handy.

Da habe ich bei Vodafone Nachgehakt. Da sagten sie mir, das diese Flat nicht gelöscht wurde. Da habe ich dieses Nachgeholt.

Aber nach einigen weiteren aufladungen verschwanden mir ganze 5.00 Euro von der Guthabenliste. Und da habe ich gestern nachgehakt, weil schon wieder 5.00 Euro abgebucht wurden, ohne jemals Informiert worden zu sein, dass ich ein Abo hätte. Obwohl ich niemals einen Beantragt und gewollt habe.

Ich rief bei Vodafone an um zu Fragen was da Los ist. Ich fragte wegen den verschwundenen 5.00 Euro Guthaben, wohin das verschwunden sei und der Kundenbetreuer sagte mir, dass ich ein ABO von *Video Entertainment* gebucht hätte. Ich sagte dem Kundenbetreuer dass ich niemals ein Abo von *Video Entertainment* beantragt hätte und kenne auch kein Video Entertainment und habe auch niemals was von denen gebucht. Ich wusste gar nichts darüber. Keine SMS, nichts!

Da habe ich den Kundenbetreuer gefragt, wie dieses zustande gekommen ist und er hätte gemeint:" Vielleicht haben sie ausversehen eine SMS bestätigt, wo so ein Angebot da gewesen sei."

Ich sagte sofort, dass ich kaum SMS von Vodafone bekomme und habe aber noch keine für Videos oder ähnliches bekommen.

Außerdem Sagte mir der Kundenbetreuer, das das *VideoEntertainment ein Dienst außerhalb von Vodafon sei. Und Außerhalb von Vodafone habe ich noch nie was gebucht oder jemals haben Buchen wollen!*

Dann gab er mir die Nummer, die ich allerdings Falsch aufschrieb oder Falsch Diktiert wurde. Darum konnte ich niemanden Erreichen.

Da rief ich einfach nochmal an und erzählte dem Personal die gleiche Geschichte noch einmal. Und da haben sie mir die 4.99 Euro Waren das zurückgebucht und eine ABO- Sperre verhängt.

Bisher ist noch nichts Passiert, ist aber nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis das Nächste Betrugs ABO mein Konto Leerzieht. Trotz Sperre. Vodafone kennt da sehr sicher Viele Wege.

Aber beim Nächsten mal, bei so einem Betrug, mache ich gleich bei der polizei eine Anzeige. Gnadenlos!

Und die Nummer und Kontaktadressen für die, die auch von Vodafone und VideoEntertainment gnadenlos abgezockt wurden. Daten habe ich von einem Gleichen Opfer abgeschrieben, die auch von VideoEntertainment und Vodafone Abgezockt wurde.

Hier die Seite:

http://www.allmystery.de/themen/cp81296

Nummer und Daten von Video Entertainment:

Händler/Firma:  Net Mobile AG
Anbieter:         VideoEntertainment
Rufnummer:      01805/240077
E- Mail:            [email protected]

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit.

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Habe meine SMSe durchgechekt und gesehen, dass ich seit dem 16 Dezember 2011 bis Heute abgezockt wurde. Ein Schaden von 34.93 Euro. Mit dem Juli wären das jetzt 39.92 Euro.

Vodafone bekommt noch Feuer unterm Hintern.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2012)

Phönixlamm schrieb:


> ...meinem Smartphone
> 
> 
> > Kundenbetreuer Vielleicht haben sie ausversehen eine SMS bestätigt, wo so ein Angebot da gewesen sei.


Bei der Nutzung des mobilen Internet mit Smartphones bekommen die Kunden nicht zwingend eine SMS und schon gar nicht von den Schurken! Die Mobilfunkummer löst sich während der Onlinesession bereits zu einem belastbaren Datum auf, so dass einfach so (feucht fröhlich) das Abo eingebucht werden kann. Dass der Smartphonenutzer gar nicht von der Belastung bemerkt, liegt dabei klar auf der Hand. Nur, beweisen oder für Klarheit sorgen, kann man im Nachhinein nicht. Der Anbieter (wie hier ein Kunde der Net Mobile AG) wird den Betrug wohl kaum freiwillig zugeben.

...und unser Gesetzgeber schaut einfach so dem Treiben zu! Es wird gefühlte fünf Jahre dauern, bis auch diese Abzockrei reguliert wird. Momentan ist jedoch kein Land in Sicht, da das Problem selbst noch gar nicht etabliert ist.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2012)

Was sagt uns das - dickes Fell zulegen und stur stellen


----------



## NickS.85 (7 August 2012)

Hallo ich bin nick und komme aus Lünen
habe das problem fast jeden monat und habe langsam den verdacht das Vodafone und bemy zusammen agieren aus diesem grund werd ich demnächst vodafone mal anzeigen selbs wenn die damit nichts zu tun haben so unternehmen die gegen dieses problem scheinbar gar nichts und da es deren server sind worüber die  callya vodafone kunden ins netz gehen also handyanschluss haben so sind die auch für sämtlichen scheiss haftbar der mit kundendaten getrieben wird.

Bei mir heist es seitens Vodafone immer wäre angeblich ins netz gegangen mit handy und hätte das abo angeklickt was genzlich unwahrscheinlich ist da ich genau drauf achte wo ich was anklicke.
Beweise für diese Sachlage sind die nicht in der Lage preis zu geben.


----------



## robynfan (13 August 2012)

Hey, hab gerade auch so eine 4,99€ SMS von bemydate bekommen... Habe mich erstmal total erschrocken und bin mir auch zu 100& sicher, dass ich mich dort niemals angemeldet habe! Bin immerhin seit 3 Jahren in einer glücklichen Beziehung 
Hab dann eben bei Vodafone angerufen (1212) und mich dort irgendwie durch die Ansagenfrau "geboxt"... kam dann an einen wirklich netten Mitarbeiter ran, der mir auch direkt geglaubt und das zeug rausgenommen hat. Er hat auch sofort meine Nummer für 3. Anbieter gesperrt. Also wenn ihr so eine merkwürdige SMS bekommt, tut euch selbst den gefallen und ruft die 10 min bei Vodafone an! Damit seid ihr besser dran  Viel Erfolg noch an alle!


----------



## safarimann29 (30 Dezember 2012)

6729:Es wurden Ihnen 6.99EUR für Ihren kauf bei MMC belastet.

kenn ich nur zu gut ist bei mir auch so ich habe nie ein abo abgeschlossen oder gebucht. ich habe vor 3 tagen bei mediamarkt 15guthaben gekauft auf karte drauf und prompt wurden 2mal 4.99€ abgezogen.


----------



## destroid543 (2 Februar 2013)

Ich habe heute eine sms von 6729 bekommen das ein handynauten-abo erfolgreich gebucht wurde und monatlich von meinem handy 4,99€ abgebucht werden, danach bekam ich eine bestätigungs sms von 33733 in der stand dass abo ab jetzt nutzen kann. Dabei habe ich gar kein abo abgeschlossen!
BITTE HELFT MIR, ICH BIN VÖLLIG VERZWEIFEL UND BRAUCHE DRINGEND EINE ANTWORT!!!:'(
Danke im voraus!


----------



## BenTigger (2 Februar 2013)

destroid543 schrieb:


> UND BRAUCHE DRINGEND EINE ANTWORT!!!


 
Hier schon mal die erste Antwort:
Lies hier mal alles von der ersten Nachricht auf Seite 1 durch und schaue auch die Links an (zu erkennen an der blauen Schrift). Wenn dann noch Fragen übrig bleiben, darfst du die gerne gezielt stellen und dann können wir dir auch eher helfen, als so allgemein.


----------



## destroid543 (2 Februar 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt nichts davon hat mir geholfen...


----------



## BenTigger (2 Februar 2013)

Tja, dann ist dir auch nicht zu helfen :-(

Denn alleine auf Seite 1 sind mehrere Möglichkeiten genannt und die hast du alle in 20 Min ausprobiert??
Sorry WIR werden das nicht für dich erledigen, dass musst du schon selbst machen.


----------



## angel of help (28 Mai 2013)

Hallo

Ich hatte erst auch das problem dass ich angeblich ein abo abgeschlossen hab.

´versuch mal die email adresse rauszubekommen und schick denen ein schreiben.

So hab ich das gestern gemacht und bekam vor einer stunde eine antwort dass das abo mitsofortiger wirkung beendet ist und der betrag aus Kulanz zurückerstattet wurde.


----------



## Fuchs (15 Juni 2013)

Ich kaufe mir oft ein Prepaid Guthaben von 15 Euro. Bei einer 24 Stunden flat von 3,95 Euro bleiben mir nach Ablauf der Zeit noch 3,95 Euro über. Wer zockt Mich da ab.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juni 2013)

Ich geb die Frage an die Fachabteilung weiter ...






Das steht auf Deiner Rechnung oder ist über den Provider zu erfragen.
Woher sollen wir das wissen?


----------



## Stevi (17 Juli 2013)

was regt ihr euch so darüber auf das ist das moderne Banküberfall, ist was ganz normales. zahlt das abo einfach nicht die könn eh nix dgegen tun.


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2013)

Du bist ein Schmarrer...
... wenn die Kohle schon weg ist - hast Du auch eine sichere Idee sie dann wieder zurückzuholen ohne auf Kulanz zu hoffen?
Oder doch bloß der große Dampfplauderer?


----------



## Viv (25 Mai 2014)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem 
Eine Freundin hat mir über facebook eine neue freudschaftsanfrage geschickt, ich hab mir nichts dabei gedacht und sie angenommen... Dann schreibt sie mir per PN ich soll ihr nochmal meine Handynummer schicken, hab ich mir wieder nichts bei gedacht, weil ich sie ja kenne...
Direkt darauf bekomme ich eine SMS von Paypal ich soll 22,66€ für meinen Service bei Paypal und einen bezahlcodes eingeben.
Dann schickt sie mir wieder über facebook eine Nachricht ob ich so eine SMS bekommen habe?
Ich sage JA und frage was der Mist  soll und sie schreibt mir ich solle ihr neue Codes schicken, dann ist mir klar geworden was hier passiert und ich habe sie auf facebook gleich gemeldet und blockiert!
Aber was soll ich jetzt machen? Die können doch nicht auf mein Konto oder sonstiges zugreifen nur weil sie jetzt meine Handynummer haben, oder?!?!


----------



## Reducal (26 Mai 2014)

...aufpassen, das ist nicht deine Freundin! Das sind türkische Halunken, die dir einen Zong-Code zusenden lassen und wenn du den weiter gibst, belastet Zong (PayPal) deine Mobilfunknummer mit dem Betrag.



Viv schrieb:


> Aber was soll ich jetzt machen?


Nichts weiter - du hast Facebook das Fakeprofil gemeldet, mehr kann man nicht tun.


----------



## FemeS. (23 August 2014)

Hallo, habe leztens eine Nachricht von globile pay erhalten auch mit einem abo wasiich garnicht wollte. Bei der 1212 hab ich schon angerufen hat aber nicht funktioniert.  Was tu ich jetzt ?


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 August 2014)

FemeS. schrieb:


> Hallo, habe leztens eine Nachricht von globile pay erhalten auch mit einem abo wasiich garnicht wollte. Bei der 1212 hab ich schon angerufen hat aber nicht funktioniert.  Was tu ich jetzt ?


Wer hat meine Glaskugel versteckt???


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2014)

1212 ist die Nummer für Vodafonekunden. Du solltest dich an den Support desjenigen wenden, der da gebucht hatte. Schreibe doch mal den Text aus der Buchungsbestätigung hier rein, dann könnten wir dir womöglich eher helfen. Bei Vodafone solltest du für weiterere Buchungen die Drittanbietersperre einrichten, das geht so in etwa: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/#post-344946


----------



## JonasWals (6 September 2016)

Ich binauch bei Vodafone und wüsste gerne wo ich online eine Übersicht über meine angeblich abgeschlossenen Abos bekomme.
Da wird inzwischen bei mir ein erheblicher betrag abgebucht jeden Monat und ich weiss nichtmal wer das Geld bekommt. Vodafone ja wohl nicht ??
Jonas


----------



## Hippo (6 September 2016)

Schreib den an der das Geld holt >> Vodafon.
Die Provider kaufen die Forderungen auf und machen sich somit die Forderung mit allen Recht und Pflichten zueigen


----------

